# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Жизнь надо ценить, она прекрасна

## Да, я такая!

Здравствуйте! Я как и многие здесь очень хотела умереть, на то были причины, как мне тогда казалось, очень серьезные. Дело в том, что я серьезно заболела и жила от криза до криза, да еще и не получала нормального лечения, т.к. диагноз был поставлен неверно, но меня это не особо напрягало, я жила с девизом «Да я такая, и что?», вышла замуж, вроде бы жизнь (кроме здоровья) наладилась, но тут началось, да как такая могла отхватить такого жениха, явно вышла по залету, да такой нереально замуж выйти и прочие гадости, вот тут накрыл меня очередной риз и я как-то подутухла, не знаю что-то сломалось и все…муж вместо помощи топил еще глубже, типа какой ты стала? Где прежняя…. (имя не буду указывать))))), + ко всему его перестало устраивать как я выгляжу (я никогда не ходила в мини и на шпильках, по состоянию здоровья тяжело было) и покатились скандалы, потом еще криз и мое состояние просто не описать, жить не хотелось, каждый день ложилась спать и мечтала по-тихому умереть, без суицида, а по несчастному случаю, чтобы никто себя ни винил…..Вобщем мечта идиотки сбылась…я заболела воспалением, а в моем состоянии это был крындык, накрыл очередной криз….но я то хотел умереть быстро, в мои планы ну никак не входило лежать и мучаться, мне итак хватало…приежала скорая и врачи, меня не забирали в больницу так как я была в состоянии амебы и за такими больными у них нет нужного ухода, вобщем мне еще и не ставил пневмонию, думали ОРЗ, через 5 дней моего мучения меня ПРИНЕСЛИ в отделение скорой, после рентгена только назначили лечение, но все думали, что мне уже не помочь, когда заходили ко мне в комнату … папа говорит в глазах у меня такой ужас был, что страшно было смотреть, вобщем я не уточняла что я не говорить не могла ни есть ни пить….ну короче го..но. Муж мой распрекрасный, наверное, уже забил на меня и мысленно попрощался, возле постоянно дежурила мама……….и вот тут это меня так РАЗОЗЛИЛО, из меня опять попер мой … (ужасный) характер)))))) думаю ну не дождетесь))))0 короче стала таблетки расталкивать и есть, запивать не могла…..фу что это было…..но не все уж так легко, был передоз антибиотиками (мне не правильно подобрали уколы)…..я опять в кризе, но тут я уже ТВЕРДО РЕШИЛА, ЧТО ХОЧУ ЖИТЬ, надоели эти мучения…..еле-еле выкарабкалась. Меня постоянно ломали , типа ну брось институт, все равно вряд ли будешь работать….и прочие намеки, что я такая рыхлая и никчемная.
 Потом начала рыть инет и отрыла, что мне надо подбирать лечение другое для нормального существования, чтобы кризы били реже и жить как нормальный человек, врачи попались хорошие, замечательно помогли. И я, хоть и живу в х… состоянии, но все мысли о суициде ушли как-то сами собой, и уже не так страшен развод….и опять я живу по принципу «Да, я такая»……но чтобы оценить все прелести жизни, мне пришлось попасть в такую жо… у меня появились цели, желания, я стала сабой, хотя нет….я поменялась и очень сильно,  когда я была абсолютно здорова я не ценила жизнь, всегда куда то спешила, но вот жизнь меня и научила ходить медленно))))) теперь замечаешь все погоду, окружающих людей, все…..и это кайф, это такой кайф, вставать рано утром открывать утром окно и вдыхать полной грудью….вы это не цените…вы это не теряли…я стала более мягче и сострадательней, стала другой, только одно не поменялось…это мое я, я не хочу меняться, не хочу наносить тонну макияжа, меня не тянет в клубы (куда ближе побродить по парку), я не хочу носить мини и шпильки, это не мое, муж настаивает, но мне тяжело и не мое это. 

P.S. написала сумбурно и с ошибками, не судите строго….я писать как-то не умею, что наболело то и написала…..а мораль –  цените жизнь, разуйте глаза и ЖИВИТЕ!!!!!!! Вокруг столько прекрасного, что терять это из-за каких-то неприятностей – глупо. Будьте сильными, верьте в себя и все будет ХОРОШО)))))

----------


## наивная дурочка

ты права!!но здесь самое сложное это быть сильными..иногда и это в тягость.все ,думая что ты силён (морально) даже не допускают возможности того что не всё так сладко.Но даже если очень хочется.нельзя давать слабину,показывать это другим,хотя иногда оч хочется.Однажды мне надоело притворятся сильной..но из этого вышло хуже..теперь снимаю "маску" сильной только дома..да и то не всегда

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Ты молодец!
Многие бы опустили руки, но ты справилась! И значит будешь справляться и дальше.
И выводы правильные. Но их действительно сложно понять тем, кто не терял...
Видимо каждому нужно набить свои шишки.

----------


## Да, я такая!

> Но даже если очень хочется.нельзя давать слабину,показывать это другим,хотя иногда оч хочется.Однажды мне надоело притворятся сильной..но из этого вышло хуже..теперь снимаю "маску" сильной только дома..да и то не всегда


 Если покажешь свою слабость, туда и будут давить.....Я вот показала и что....теперь вот не жизнь, а борьба, постоянно приходится доказывать всем что я могу, что я личность, что я это я ... а самое обидное. что даже близкие не могут понять меня

----------


## Да, я такая!

> Ты молодец!
> Многие бы опустили руки, но ты справилась! И значит будешь справляться и дальше.
> И выводы правильные. Но их действительно сложно понять тем, кто не терял...
> Видимо каждому нужно набить свои шишки.


 Я рассказала свою историю, получилось вроде бы длинно, но на все эти выводы я потратила 4 года.....4 года были вырезаны из жизни, это очень много, если бы вовремя опомнилась и не впала бы в депрессию, то могло бы быть все иначе. Я хочу, чтобы те, кто это прочитал, действительно понял, что очень важно не сидеть сложа руки, а бороться. Это очень тяжело, но, если борешься, то и проблема то такой огромной и серьезной не кажется. И быстрее выходишь из тупика и, самое главное, с наименьшими потерями. 
Эх. я еще не справилась, я еще не победила самое главное - болезнь(((((( но мне с ней жить и надо приспособиться, а вот это еще и не получается, но пытаюсь

----------


## Дима_

Как же она прекрасна, когда она ужасна???? :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## Да, я такая!

> Как же она прекрасна, когда она ужасна????


 Ну почему же ужасна? Лечение (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу) подобрали хорошее, помогает. Осталось только с личной жизнью разобраться)))))
Просто, когда не видишь ничего вокруг кроме своей проблемы, то зависаешь в неприятностях надолго... А потом, когда это само сабой наладится, понимаешь сколько времени, каких-то возможностей упустила. Надо решать проблемы, а не сидеть сложа руки. Я тогда написала естественно не все "радости", которые свалились на меня, но, блин, это стоило того.... это стоило того, чтобы появилась Я

----------


## Дима_

В теме надо корректировку ввести "Жизнь надо ценить, она иногда/у некоторых прекрасна". Есть люди, у кототорых она не прекрасна! Жизни бывают разные!

----------


## Да, я такая!

> В теме надо корректировку ввести "Жизнь надо ценить, она иногда/у некоторых прекрасна". Есть люди, у кототорых она не прекрасна! Жизни бывают разные!


 Ну, может быть, я немного нетак написала...у меня бывает))))) Просто я хотела донести, что из за своих проблем мы не замечаем ничего вокруг... Для каждого человека его проблема самая страшная и самая неразрешаемая. И вот на личном примере убедилась, что если бы вовремя взяла себя в руки и не раскисла, то все было бы подругому и возмоно последствия были бы полегче. Сейчас тоже не все так как хотелось бы, но есть с чем сравнить (шишек много) и смотрю уже на проблемы иначе.
Стараюсь чаще выежжать на природу...столько положительных эмоций и такой заряд...просто супер, а раньше не было настроения, потому что кисла

----------


## Unity

Вы гениальны, – как и любой другой человек, умудряющийся усматривать во всём этом жутком процессе под названием жизнь некий смысл!..  :Smile:  Удивляюсь, восхищаюсь, – но всё же не понимаю…  :Frown:

----------


## Да, я такая!

> Вы гениальны, – как и любой другой человек, умудряющийся усматривать во всём этом жутком процессе под названием жизнь некий смысл!..  Удивляюсь, восхищаюсь, – но всё же не понимаю…


 это сложно, я потеряла очень много лет... 4 года просто выкинула. и сейчас так много надо наверстать)))))))))))))))) ну главное это поставит перед собой цель и упорно двигаться к ней. А вообще, чтобы забыть все проблемы, надо влюбиться  :Smile:

----------


## Shved

А что прекрасного в жизни чтоб ее ценить?

----------


## Unity

> А что прекрасного в жизни чтоб ее ценить?


 Другие люди, например, социум в целом во всей его удивительной многогранности, Интернет аки способ узнавать за мгновения То, на поиск чего нашим предкам ранее приходилось тратить д-о-олгие часы в архаических библиотеках среди древних книг. Чего только стоит IPad, – а ведь в будущем, смею надеяться, все сущие люди будут иметь возможность приобретать и повсюду с собою таскать ещё более навороченные, поистине футуристические планшетники, обмениваясь всей интересной инфой на лету (слыхали, – Playbook – «вторая ласточка» этой серии, – а ведь в дальнейшем будут и следующие шедевры!). Жизнь удивительна, жизнь, – словно радуга  :Big Grin:  – другой вопрос, что нам, СУ, её уже, к сожалению, не вкусить…  :Frown:

----------


## Да, я такая!

> А что прекрасного в жизни чтоб ее ценить?


 Ну сложно сказать, у каждого свое понимание. Я очень люблю фотографировать, но занимаюсь не профессионально, просто любитель, ну так вот природа прекрасна во всех проявлениях... Еще, если помняешь отношение к окружающим, то заметишь много чего. Главное вести активный образ жизни. Если сидеть сутками в интернете, то ничего и не заметишь, а только углубишься в свои проблемы

----------


## Platon

Жизнь хуйня. И не оспоришь.

----------


## Дима_

Надо переименовать тему в "Жизнь надо ценить, у меня она прекрасна".

----------

